# value of 124G



## Myron (Feb 4, 2010)

hey guys can anybody there help me how much value the 124G because im gonna add in cache_dir diskd 

thanks thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 4, 2010)

124*1024^3

Or as disk manufactures say 124*1000^3

Is that what you want to know?


----------



## Myron (Feb 4, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> 124*1024^3
> 
> Or as disk manufactures say 124*1000^3
> 
> Is that what you want to know?



kill like example this one ohhh  >>> 
	
	



```
cache_dir diskd /squidcache/squid/cache 80000 16 256
```

but my /squidcache partition is 124G


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 4, 2010)

I didn't understand a word of what your wrote


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2010)

Suqid wants the cache partition size in Mbytes, and the OP only has '124 GB' to work with. 

I'd say: use [cmd=]df -m[/cmd], take the numeric value of the second field for your cache partition, and use about 80% of it. Don't go to 100%, because the swap.state file can get enormous, and will be copied and rebuilt in case of an unclean shutdown. You need that extra space to make that possible, even if that means not maxing out the entire partition you have available.

```
#       cache_dir ufs Directory-Name Mbytes L1 L2 [options]
#
#       'Mbytes' is the amount of disk space (MB) to use under this
#       directory.  The default is 100 MB.  Change this to suit your
#       configuration.  Do NOT put the size of your disk drive here.
#       Instead, if you want Squid to use the entire disk drive,
#       subtract 20% and use that value.
```

I think you'll be safe starting with '100000' (which is 100,000 Mbytes or 100 Gbytes). I don't know if Squid uses 1,000 or 1,024 bytes ([cmd=]df -m[/cmd] uses 1024 * 1024 bytes), but if you stay within the 80% mark, that shouldn't really make much difference.


----------

